# Will this beast of a PSU fit inside my case?



## Imranq (May 5, 2007)

I have a Thermaltake Kandalf Case, which is a full tower, yet I am having doubts for this power supply that I would like to buy. It is a Corsair TX 850W PSU.

The question is, would this beast - 










Fit into this space of my case?










Regards,
Imran.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes

The corsair is an ATX PSU and the Case takes ATX form factor motherboards.

So it will fit wherever your psu is supposed to go in the case.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

That PS is 3.4 inches deep, leaving a little more than 5 inches for the drive bay. Yes it should fit.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a really nice unit. Kinda makes me wonder if I were to upgrade my Enermax Modu 82+ 625W to perhaps the more beast like perhaps the Revolution which has a 85+ rating to it but I'm unsure about the size. I know it's a beast coming in at an astounding 1050 Watts and is i7 comatible which nowadays is pretty standard I guess. The thing is that My current PSU comes in at such a high recommendation that I really have no need to get a new one except for the fact that I really love hooking up lots of fans and other accessories and having the extra juice always helps especially if I end up getting a new GPU such as the 5870.

Jones


----------



## Imranq (May 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. But would it fit inside the same way my current PSU is in? (I don't know anything about my PSU, I didn't fit it in and it's old).

I am planning to get this PSU in a few weeks time.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, it's an atx case and an atx power supply. All atx psu's are the same height and width, the only difference can be the length. The 850TX isn't overly long compared to some. It's about 6 1/2 inches long, basically the same size as the 750TX. Was going to take the tape measure to a VX550, but it halfway down in a stack of boxes, and I was too lazy.


----------

